# نظرة عامة بالعربي عن الانسان الآلي



## علي عباس جاسم (21 مارس 2008)

علي عباس جاسم عراق ميكاترونيكس


هناك جدل حول التعريف الدقيق للانسانة فلا يعتبر البعض سيارة او طائرة ذو تحكم بعيد انسان آلي لعدم إمتلاكها وسيلة التفكير وإتخاذ القرار بنفسها ويورد البعض مثالا بانه اذا كان بإستطاعة الانسان الآلي ان ينفذ برنامج معد سلفا بإبتعادها عن حاجز خطوتين إلى الوراء على سبيل المثال والإتجاه نحو اليمين او اليسار و الإستمرار بالتقدم فإن هذا يمكن إعتباره انسالة حقيقية. [1]. الفكرة في هذا الجدل ان الانسالة الحقيقية حسب إعتقاد البعض يجب ان تمتلك ذكاء اصطناعي ولها القدرة على تمييز الأنماط والتعرف على النظم و الإستدلال والإستنتاج ومع التطور يبدوا ان هناك ترتيبا طبقيا حتى في الانسالات فهناك الانسالة الثابتة العاملة وهناك المتحركة المرنة وهناك الطبقة الذكية الشبه مستقلة القادرة علىالتعلم .
هناك انواع عديدة من الإنسان الآلي منها ما يستعمل في صناعي والتي هي عبارة عن اجهزة أتوماتيكية يمكن تطويعها و إعادة برمجتها ويستعمل لأغراض عديدة بإمكانها الحركة على ثلاثة محاور او أكثر ويستعمل هذا النوع في الشركات الصناعية الكبرى لغرض لحم المعادن و الصباغة والكوي وإلتقاط ونقل اجسام ومراقبة جودة او صلاحية جودة الناتج النهائي للمصنع قبل التصدير وهذه الانسالات مبرمجة عادة لتنفيذ مهامها بصورة سريعة و مكررة و دقيقة [2] وتم لاحقا إضافة مايسمى النظر آلي Computer vision لهذه الانسالةات مما جعلتها تتمتع بنوع من الإستقلالية و المرونة في تنفيذ المهام المبرمجة بقدرتها على فهم وتحليل الصور التي تستقبلها في حاسوب خاص مثبت في الانسالة [3].
هناك من الإنسان الآلي قادر على الحركة و الإنتقال ومنها طائرة بدون طيار ، البريداتور والطائرات ذات التحكم الذاتي التي تستعمل شبكات عصبونية اصطناعية مثلا [4] و يعتبر الانسالةان اللتان ارسلتهما ناسا في عام 2004 إلى سطح المريخ من أشهر الانسالةات المتحركة [5]. وهناك منه ما هو قادر على إعادة تجميع نفسه بصورة شبه مستقلة على سبيل المثال تصغير حجمه للمرور خلال نفق ضيق وهذه الانسالةات تحوي في نموذجها على عدة روابط مع وحدة المعالجة المركزية و ومستقبلات الإيعزات و الذاكرة وهذه الانسالةات قادرة على بعض الحركات الشبه مطاطية لإحتواءها على وحدة مرنة إما عن طريق تحويل طاقة الهواء المضغوط في إسطوانات إلى حركات خطية او دورانية يتم الحركة بتحويل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة حركية وهناك اساليب متطورة اخرى عديدة ومنها اسلوب أداة المرآة الدقيقة الرقمي Digital micromirror device التي ظهرت لأول مرة في عام 1987 وكانت فكرتها نصب عدة آلاف مرايا دقيقة وصغيرة جدا في الانسالة تتجاوب مع عنصر الصورة لإضافة مرونة أكثر في حركة وردة فعل الانسالة [6] ، [7].
هناك أنواع من الانسالة يقوم بالأعمال المنزلية ، و يعلم الأطفال و يلعب الشطرنج. هذا النوع من الانسالةات يطلق عليها تسمية الانسالة الإجتماعي Social robot وهي تتميز بدرجة عالية من الإستقلالية ولايمكن إطلاق مصطلح الربوت الإجتماعي على الأداة التي يتحكم بها الإنسان من بعيد و*يجب على الانسالة الإجتماعي النجاح في إختبارين رئيسيين* لتصنيفه بانسالة إجتماعي:

*اختبار تورنج* : وهو اختبار لمعرفة ما إذا كان يمكني تسمية النظام الانسالةي بالنظام الذكي. وضع هذا الإختبار عالم الرياضيات البريطاني آلان تورنج (1912 - 1954) وهو عبارة عن حوار مع الربوت واذا لم يستطع المختبر الجزم 100% من ان رسالة الجواب كانت من الإنسان او من الانسالة فان الأختبار يعتبر ناجحا و الانسالة ذكيا. [8].

*إختبار إسحاق أسيموف* وهو مدى إلتزام الانسالة بما يسمى قوانين الانسالة laws of robotics وهي
يجب ألا يتسبب الانسالة في حدوث أي أذى للإنسان البشري.
يجب أن يطيع أوامر الإنسان البشري إلا إذا تعارضت مع القانون الأول.
يجب أن يدافع عن نفسه إلا إذا تعارض مع القوانين الأول و الثاني [9].

نادرا ما يكون الانسالة في شكل إنسان بشري. و يمكن القول بأن الانسالة هو جهاز أو آلة يمكنها أن تحل محل الإنسان في بعض المواقف. و يتوقف شكله الخارجي على المهمة التي صنع من أجلها. إن الجسم البشري جهاز عضوي ذو قدرات عالية يستطيع القيام بالعديد من الوظائف. و يمكن للانسالة أن يقوم بمهام خاصة قد تثير السأم لدى الإنسان البشري ، أو تستغرق وقتا طويلا جدا أو تمثل خطورة إذا مارسه البشر ، و من ثم فيتم تصنيع الانسالة لأداء أعمال محدودة. دأبت قصص الخيال العلمي في السنين الماضية بالتحدث عن الإنسان الآلي أو ما أطلقو عليه اسم الانسالة. أما في الوقت الحاضر فقد أصبح حقيقة علمية بسبب التقدم التقني المذهل و خاصة ذلك الذي أصاب مجال الإلكترونيات. و يساهم الانسالة في العديد من الأعمال التي نمارسها في حياتنا اليومية ، فهو يشارك في اعداد الرواتب و فواتير الكهرباء و الهاتف ، كما يقوم بتجميع أجزاء السيارات. و يقود الطائرات (الطيران الآلي) مثل طائرات التجسس .

*[تحرير] فكرة الانسالة في التاريخ القديم*

يمكن أن نرجع جذور الانسالة الحديث ، إلى اأجهزة آلية اخترعت في الماضي البعيد و أطلق عليها "الآلات ذاتية الحركة". ففي طيبة في عهد قدماء المصريين حوالي عام 1500 قبل الميلاد كان يوجد تمثال للملك ممنون يصدرأصواتا جميلة في الصباح. و في اليونان - في القرن الرابع ق.م. - اخترع أركيتاس عالم الرياضيات ، حمامة آلية يمكنها الطيران. و في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد ، اخترع ستيسيبيوس العديد من الأجهزة الآلية و منها آلة موسيقية تشبه الأرغن تعمل بالمياه و ساعة مائية. و لم تكن هذه أول ساعة مائية في التاريخ ، فقد عرفها القدماء المصريون ، و لكن تميزت ساعة ستيسيبيوس بأنها مزودة بجهاز يجعل مستوى المياه ثابتا ، و هي تعمل بنفس طريقة الغرفة العائمة في كاربريتور السيارة الحديثة.
وكان هيرون الأسكندري الذي عاش حوالي 150 ميلادي مخترعا فذا. فقد اخترع آلات تعمل بتدفق المياه ، و بالثقل و حتى بالبخار ، و من أهم اختراعاته آلة aeolipile التي تعتبر الشكل الأول للتوربين الذي يدار بقوة البخار ، كما صمم أيضا آلة ميكانيكية توزع المياه المقدسة ، و طائرا آليا يمكنه الطيران و الشرب و الغناء ، و مسرحا آليا ، و تمثال هرقل و هو يصارع التنين و الذي يمكنه تحريكه بتدفق المياه داخله. و شرح هيرون الاسكندري معظم هذه الأجهزة الآلية في كتابه automatopoietica و عبر القرون التالية ، ظهرت مخترعات رائعة في الشرق الأقصى و الأوسط ، في الصين ، و في الهند و في اليابان و في الجزيرة العربية. و في كتاب رسالة الجزاري الذي يتضمن سردا للأجهزة الآلية التي اخترعها العرب - وصفا لأحد هذه الأجهزة و التي أطلق عليها نافورة الطاووس التي كانت تستخدم لغسل الأيدي ، فتقدم المياه و الصابون و المنشقة آليا.وبسبب هذا الاختراع يطلق على الجزاري (بأبي الانسان الآلي).(انظر ويكيبيديا الانجليزية)
في أوروبا في القرون الوسطى ، اهتم الفيلسوفان ألبرت فاجنوس و روجر باكون إهتماما كبيرا بالآلات ذاتية الحركة ، بل و صنعا البعض منها. و أدى اختراع الساعة الآلية في أواخر القرن الثالث عشر ، إلى إمداد الآلات الذاتية الحركة بالقوة الميكانيكية اللازمة لها ، و هكذا أمكن اختراع الساعةالتي تدق الأجراس لتعلن الوقت. في القرن الثامن عشر ، أنتج صناع اللعب عددا كبيرا من الآلات الذاتية الحركة و التي كانت في شكل الإنسان و يمكنها الكلام و عزف الموسيقى و الكتابة و حتى لعب الشطرنج. و من أشهر المخترعين لهذه اللعب رجل فرنسي اسمه جاك دي فوكاسون الذي صمم نولا نسيجيا آليا(ذاتي الحركة) و في عام 1801 استخدم هذا التصميم مخترع فرنسي آخر يندعى جوزيف ماري جاكار ، لينتج نولا للنسيج يعمل بتحكم مجموعة من البطاقات المثقبة. في القرن الثامن عشر استخدم جهازين آليين آخرين ، تطبيقا لمبدأ التغذية الراجعة feed back التي تعتبر شرطا أساسيا لنظم الرقابة الآلية ذاتية التغذية (أوتوماتيكية). و هذان الجهازان الآليان هما مروحة الطاحونة الهوائيةالتي تبقي الريش متجهة نحو الريح و من ثم تستمر الطاحونة الهائية في الدوران ، أما الجهاز الثاني فكان المنظم و المتحكم الآلي للمحرك البخاري و هو الذي يجعله مستمرا في الدوران بسرعة ثابتة


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 أبريل 2008)

موضوع ممتع و مفيد... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م المصري (25 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك علي الموضوع الجميل المطعم بالروابط المفيده 
نقل موفق اخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالله12 (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الله 1 (20 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المموضوع


----------



## khald-eng-113 (3 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## mawj.engineer (12 يوليو 2011)

_بارك الله فيك يااخي_


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (13 يوليو 2013)

مشكو وجزاك الله خير...................​


----------



## ahmed19851988 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

